# Bass Tournaments



## BG22 (Jul 25, 2013)

My buddy and I are looking to get more involved in competing. Can anyone point us in the right direction of finding information on any upcoming tournaments in the next few months and even next year?

Thanks!


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Did you check out the the OGF tournament forum? You can also look up dobass.com. What kind of fish are you after?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Check out dobass.com

There is a section with ne ohio tournaments.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

There are weekly open bass tourneys at Tappan and Salt Fork that I attend. Always get a good crowd especially at Tappan.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

WWW.outdoorsmanrd.com, WWW.ohiobassblog.com

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

I hold the Tuesday Night Bass Tournaments out of Rayland. It would be a great way to get your feet wet! We have a great bunch of guys who just love the sport! Info?:

Rayland Marina
5pm-dark
12.00 per person with A 4.00 launch fee

Also Stuebenville has Thursday Nighters

Theirs is the same format as mine only they have a $20.00 per boat

Come down we would like to have you!


----------



## BG22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Great info, very helpful, thanks everyone


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Central Basin Bass Club is having thier charity open for Metrohealth Hospitals on October 20th at Portage lakes. Only $65 if you pre-register. Great prizes and a low cost way into a tourney. Check it out at: www.ohiobass.org/centralbasin


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

where are you from?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

definitely helps to know what part of the state your from...if up north.....greatlakeslargemouthseries.com events out of west harbor....guaranteed $5k to win the championship this year....they have divisions all over northern ohio.


----------

